# Creatures immune to force damage?



## Av3rnus (Jul 2, 2007)

So, I'm looking at the 'Force' weapon enhancement (MIC), and it seems like a very good deal: get past any DR and suffer no miss chance against incorporeal creatures. The only caveat is that it will be completely useless against creatures immune to force damage.

So... how many creatures are actually immune to force damage? A quick search turns up an epic Force Dragon, but that's it. Do any others exist?


----------



## Thurbane (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm a firm believer that there should be resistance against the "other" types of energy attacks - force, positive, negative, light, disintegrate etc...


----------



## frankthedm (Jul 2, 2007)

Thurbane said:
			
		

> I'm a firm believer that there should be resistance against the "other" types of energy attacks - force, positive, negative, light, disintegrate etc...



That would be nice


----------



## lukelightning (Jul 3, 2007)

On a tangential rant, which some of you may have seen before, I'm of the firm belief that SR should work like DR. So that Mr. Mind Flayer with his SR of 15 ignores 15 points of magical damage from any spell (_fireball_, _magic missile_, etc.)  So that would include force effect.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 3, 2007)

Rants aside though, I can't think of any creatures immune to force damage except Force Dragons, and things like golems who are immune to any spell that allows SR, including most force spells. Most.

Oh, and Willow Wisps, except for their vulnerability to Magic Missile.

And spellcasters who have the Force Ward spell.

Oh, and Argent Savants have some resistance to force damage. Not much though.

...

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 3, 2007)

Planar dragons from Tarterus and Amethyst dragons (MMII) both have Resistance to force - 
(+4 to saves vs force effects) which as far as I know don't have saving throws in Core rules.
at least the 3.5 source does not mention Magic Missle as an example.  ;p


----------



## Av3rnus (Jul 3, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Rants aside though, I can't think of any creatures immune to force damage except Force Dragons, and things like golems who are immune to any spell that allows SR, including most force spells. Most.
> 
> Oh, and Willow Wisps, except for their vulnerability to Magic Missile.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I considered golems as well, but I'm reasonably certain even they wouldn't be immune from a Force bow. So far as I know, SR doesn't apply to a weapon's special abilities - I've never heard of a fighter needing to roll an SR check every time they whack at a red dragon with their +1 Frost Greatsword, for instance.


----------



## Kmart Kommando (Jul 3, 2007)

lukelightning said:
			
		

> On a tangential rant, which some of you may have seen before, I'm of the firm belief that SR should work like DR. So that Mr. Mind Flayer with his SR of 15 ignores 15 points of magical damage from any spell (_fireball_, _magic missile_, etc.)  So that would include force effect.



I like that idea.  I was trying to come up with a workable conversion from SR to xd6 resistance to damaging spells.  Or for SR to be like an extra save for half (or 1/4) instead of all or nothing.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 3, 2007)

Ah, but what about a Force Golem?

...

Okay, I made that up. But I still think it's a cool idea.


----------



## seans23 (Jul 3, 2007)

houserule the shield spell to block all force effects, not just magic missile.


----------



## lukelightning (Jul 3, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Ah, but what about a Force Golem?




A force golem would have some nasty power like enclosing targets in forcecages which it can move through without hinderance, so it can pound on you and you can't get away.


----------



## evilbob (Jul 3, 2007)

To the OP:  at least in the "open" materials, you seem to be completely in the clear.  I don't recall anything off the top of my head in the MM3 or MM4, either (but that's not a guarentee).  Overall, though, I think you're right:  that sounds like a great deal.  What's the price?

And yes:  your weapon enhancement would certainly cut through creatures immune to magic of any kind - they are not "immune to force," but to magic spells.

The only thing that seems like it would confound you is a caster using a spell specifically that made it "immune to force," but that's a pretty specialized encounter.


Edit:  Similarly to the force dragon, Races of the Dragon has a half-dragon template for "non-MM" dragons that includes force dragons.  So along those same lines, any half-force-dragon would be immune to force.

There's also a dragon listed in the Dragonomicon that gets a +4 resistance to force effects (Tarterian dragon), but as above, a resistance bonus is clearly not "immune."  Still looks like you're doing good...


----------



## Av3rnus (Jul 3, 2007)

evilbob said:
			
		

> To the OP:  at least in the "open" materials, you seem to be completely in the clear.  I don't recall anything off the top of my head in the MM3 or MM4, either (but that's not a guarentee).  Overall, though, I think you're right:  that sounds like a great deal.  What's the price?
> 
> And yes:  your weapon enhancement would certainly cut through creatures immune to magic of any kind - they are not "immune to force," but to magic spells.
> 
> ...




Cost is +2 weapon enhancement, with the restriction that it only works with projectile weapons (e.g. bows, crossbows). 

Thanks for the info, everyone!


----------



## Kmart Kommando (Jul 4, 2007)

The PrC Argent Savant gets their level in DR against force effects at some point in the class.


----------

